# Pose & Stay Skellies 50% off at CVS



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

my CVS marked them down this morning to $24.99...yeah, i bought the only one they had at that store.

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Ooh! I will be checking with them today! Thanks!


----------



## i3abyjay25 (Sep 30, 2013)

I bought one Satuday at our local K-Mart which is going out of business and has all Halloween 70% off.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Got one! Thanks again, WWW!


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

Got all excited. Called all the CVS's in the area and only found one. They put it on hold for me. Drove all the way to the other side of town only to find out she was confused between a pose and stay skeleton and a grim reaper. Grrrrrr..........


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

does anyone have the item# to the pose n stays? Theres a feature at any CVS register that you can ask them to check the other stores for availability - but its better if you have the item #.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

matrixmom said:


> does anyone have the item# to the pose n stays? Theres a feature at any CVS register that you can ask them to check the other stores for availability - but its better if you have the item #.



Checked my photos from CVS and it was 885490, 49.99.

a week ago or so I saw a search I had done for the skeletons on their website and when I reloaded it, it updated and said it was no longer availble thru the website. Good luck finding any locally.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Well I just bought some leftover stuff- that scarecrow they had...for $3.99 (was $39.99). But thanks for the item number. But at store level someone can do this and they will check stock on their register and its surrounding stores. Its more accurate-this is how I found my GID green wine goblets for my haunt this year.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

At least in this part of the world, when you call a store and ask if they have a certain item they almost always say "Yes!" But unfortunately this doesn't mean a thing.


----------

